

Tapping Strategic Oil Reserve Was 'Genius' Move by Obama - jcnnghm
http://www.cnbc.com/id/43514254

======
jcnnghm
This seems to be a really clever hack. By increasing supply as the market is
adjusting back down, it should force the market to adjust down even faster,
potentially costing speculators substantially. This risk should reduce future
speculation because at any time the government could flood the market and tank
prices. This should keep the long term price of oil closer to the price of the
underlying commodity.

